# Babies at YRA in SE Michigan



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Rescue mom Emily came to Yale Road Adoptables with her 4 day old litter and expecting her second. Six boys from the first litter born 4/28/13 are still waiting for their forever home, and the second litter of 12 - six boys, six girls born 6/2/12 - are now available for adoption, as well as sweet Em. 

Mama Emily


Couple of the boys...




Couple of the girls...




All can be seen at the web site:http://yaleroadadoptables.weebly.com/adoptables.html and you can contact me from there if you're interested. 

Thanks for considering adoption!


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

Darn I wish I lived in Michigan I would take a couple of those girls.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

I wish you were, too. lol I make occasional trips to South Bend, IN, but that's about as close to Illinois as I get.


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

Ooooh that boy there looks like lightning!!
Such cuties. I hope they all find homes soon. I wish I could take more off your hands but any more than seven is to much for us to handle

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Voltage said:


> Ooooh that boy there looks like lightning!!
> Such cuties. I hope they all find homes soon. I wish I could take more off your hands but any more than seven is to much for us to handle
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


These boys are cousins to your boys - the moms are two sisters - and the litters were similar.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

You make trips to South Bend? I don't know that I can adopt any from this litter but when my mischief starts to dwindle and I'm looking to adopt again I'll get in contact with you. My parents live in South Bend and I visit them a couple times a month at least.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh but EJW323, if you are really interested in adoption I'd be happy to transport from South Bend to Illinois for you, since I make that trip regularly. Just lemmi know and I can make it happen.


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

I'd have to talk with my parents first! But I'd love to get more 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Woot! Let me know, we can definitely work something out. Thanks very much Rumy91989!


----------

